# Help me OC my mushkin Redline Ram plz!



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey TSF,

Okay so im interested in overclocking my ram slightly nothing crazy. i have never overclocked ram before or messed with timings, does anyone know if i can tighten the timings or if i can overclock these babies and what kind of headroom can be expected from these particular modules.

The ram i bought - Mushkin Redline Ridgeback 3x4gb (12gbs) ddr3-1600mhz timings stock are 7-9-8-24 @ 1.65v - What would be a moderate / average overclock for these things and can the timings get any tighter?

The rest of my system -

Asus sabertooth x58 motherboard
Core i7 950 @ 3.8ghz + HT 1.2vcore 19x200 (h50 +2 akasa apaches push/pull)
MSI GTX580
Corsair TX750 PSU 750watts
coolermaster haf x
windows 7 64bit

,Thanks


----------

